# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  اتفاقية تسليم المجرمين المعقودة بين دول الجامعة العربية

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] اتفاقية تسليم المجرمين المعقودة بين دول الجامعة العربية

أ . وافق مجلس جامعة الدول العربية عليها بتاريخ 1952/9/14 من دور الانعقاد العادي السادس عشر. ب. تم توقيعها من قبل: المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية بتاريخ 1953/2/17 الجمهورية اللبنانية بتاريخ 1953/2/18 الجمهورية السورية بتاريخ 1953/4/19 المملكة العربية السعودية بتاريخ 1953/5/23 المملكة المصرية 1953/6/9 المملكة العراقية 1953/7/27 ج. تم ايداع وثائق التصديق عليها لدى الامانة العامة من قبل: جمهورية مصر بتاريخ 1954/3/8 المملكة العربية السعودية بتاريخ 1954/4/5 المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية بتاريخ 1954/7/28 الجمهورية السورية بتاريخ 1956/9/29 المملكة الليبية (انضمام) بتاريخ 1957/5/19 المملكة العراقية بتاريخ 1957/10/3 دولة الكويت (انضمام) بتاريخ 1962/5/20 د. تحفظات جمهورية مصر : اولاً : عدم قبول مصر لتحديد الجرائم التي يكون التسليم فيها واجباً والمنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة وهي جرائم الاعتداء على الملوك ورؤساء الدول او زوجاتهم او اصولهم او فروعهم وجرائم الاعتداء على اولياء العهد وجرائم القتل العمد والجرائم الارهابية . ثانياً : استبدال كلمة ( الحجز ) بكلمة ( الحبس ) الواردة في المادة الحادية عشرة وعدم النص على القبض .
التعهد بالتسليم

1
تتعهد كل دولة من دول الجامعة العربية الموقعة على هذه الاتفاقية تسليم المجرمين الذين تطلب اليها احدى هذه الدول تسليمهم وذلك طبقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في هذه الاتفاقية .

التسليم

2
يكون التسليم واجبا اذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه ملاحقا او متهما او محكوما عليه في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة الثالثة اذا ارتكب هذه الجريمة في ارض الدولة طالبة التسليم، اما اذا كانت الجريمة قد ارتكبت خارج ارض الدولتين - طالبة التسليم والمطلوب اليها التسليم - فلا يكون التسليم واجبا الا اذا كانت قوانين الدولتين تعاقب على ذات الفعل اذا ارتكب خارج اراضيهما.

شروط التسليم

3
يشترط للتسليم ان تكون الجريمة جناية او جنحة معاقبا عليها بالحبس لمدة سنة او بعقوبة اشد في قوانين كلتا الدولتين - طالبة التسليم والمطلوب اليها التسليم - او ان يكون المطلوب تسليمه عن مثل هذه الجريمة محكوما عليه بالحبس لمدة شهرين على الاقل. اما اذا كان الفعل غير معاقب عليه في قوانين الدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم او كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة في الدولة طالبة التسليم لا نظير لها في الدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم فلا يكون التسليم واجبا الا اذا كان الشخص المطلوب من رعايا الدولة طالبة التسليم او من رعايا دولة اخرى تقرر نفس العقوبة.

الجرائم السياسية

4
لا يجري التسليم في الجرائم السياسية، وتقدير كون الجريمة سياسية متروك للدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم على ان التسليم يكون واجبا في الجرائم الاتية : 1. جرائم الاعتداء على الملوك ورؤساء الدول او زوجاتهم او اصولهم او فروعهم. 2. جرائم الاعتداء على اولياء العهد. 3. جرائم القتل العمد. 4. الجرائم الارهابية.

التسليم الممنوع

5
لا يجري التسليم اذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه قد سبقت محاكمته عن الجريمة التي طلب تسليمه من اجلها فبرىء او عوقب او كان قيد التحقيق او المحاكمة عن ذات الجريمة المطلوب تسليمه من اجلها في الدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم. واذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه قيد التحقيق او المحاكمة عن جريمة اخرى في الدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم فان تسليمه يؤجل حتى تنتهي محاكمته وتنفذ فيه العقوبة المحكوم بها. ويجوز مع ذلك للدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم تسليمه مؤقتا لمحاكمته بشرط اعادته للدولة التي سمحت بتسليمه بعد انتهاء المحاكمة وقبل تنفيذ العقوبة عليه.

تقادم الجريمة

6
لا يجري التسليم اذا كانت الجريمة او العقوبة قد سقطت بمرور الزمن وفقا لقانون احدى الدولتين طالبة التسليم او المطلوب اليها التسليم الا اذا كانت الدولة طالبة التسليم لا تاخذ بمبدا السقوط بمرور الزمن وكان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه من رعاياها او من رعايا دولة اخرى لا تاخذ بهذا المبدا.

تسليم رعايا الدولة

7
يجوز للدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم الامتناع عنه اذا كان الشخص المطلوب تسليمه من رعاياها على ان تتولى هي محاكمته وتستعين في هذا الشان بالتحقيقات التي اجرتها الدولة طالبة التسليم.

تقديم طلبات التسليم

8
تقدم طلبات التسليم بالطرق الدبلوماسية وتفصل فيها السلطات المختصة بحسب قوانين كل دولة .

وثائق طلب التسليم

9
يكون طلب التسليم مصحوبا بالوثائق الاتية: أ . اذا كان الطلب خاصا بشخص قيد التحقيق فيرفق به امر قبض ( مذكرة توقيف) صادر عن السلطة المختصة ومبين فيه نوع الجريمة والمادة التي تعاقب عليها وترفق به ان امكن صورة مصدق عليها للنص القانوني المنطبق على الجريمة وترفق به ايضا صورة رسمية من اوراق التحقيق مصدق عليها من الهيئة القضائية التي تولته او الموجود لديها الاوراق. ب. اذا كان الطلب خاصا بشخص حكم عليه غيابيا او حضوريا (وجاهيا) فترفق به صورة رسمية من الحكم.

بيان هوية المطلوب واوصافه

10
يجب في كل الاحوال ان يكون طلب التسليم مصحوبا ببيان كامل عن شخصية (هوية) الملاحق او المتهم او المحكوم عليه واوصافه. ويجب كذلك ان يكون الطلب مصحوبا بالاوراق المثبتة لجنسية الشخص المطلوب تسليمه متى كان من رعايا الدولة الطالبة. ويصدق على جميع اوراق التسليم من وزير العدل في الدولة الطالبة او من يقوم مقامه .

طلب التسليم بالبريد او التلفون

11
يجوز استثناء توجيه طلب التسليم بالبريد او البرق او التلفون. وفي هذه الحالة يجب على الدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم اتخاذ الاحتياطات الكفيلة بمراقبة الشخص الملاحق الى ان تتم المخابرة بشانه ويصح لها ان تقبض عليه وتحبسه بصفة احتياطية (توقفه) على ان لا تتجاوز مدة حبسه (توقيفه) ثلاثين يوما يخلى سبيله بعدها اذا لم يصل خلالها ملف طلب تسليمه كاملا او طلب تجديد مدة حبسه (توقيفه) لثلاثين يوما اخرى على الاكثر وتخصم مدة الحبس الاحتياطي من العقوبة المحكوم بها في الدولة طالبة التسليم على انه عند توجيه الطلب بالبرق او التلفون يجوز للسلطة المطلوب منها التسليم ان تبادر عند الاقتضاء للتاكد من صحته بالاستعلام من السلطة التي صدر عنها الطلب.

تسليم المضبوطات

12
يسلم الى الدولة الطالبة كل ما يوجد في حيازة الشخص المطلوب تسليمه عند ضبطه وكذلك ما يجوز ان يتخذ دليلا على الجريمة وذلك بقدر ما تسمح به قوانين البلاد المطلوب اليها التسليم.

تعدد الطلبات

13
اذا تقدمت للدولة المطلوب اليها التسليم عدة طلبات من دول مختلفة بشان تسليم متهم بذاته من اجل نفس الجريمة فتكون الاولوية في التسليم للدولة التي اضرت الجريمة بمصالحها ثم للدولة التي ارتكبت الجريمة في ارضها ثم للدولة التي ينتمي اليها المطلوب تسليمه. اما اذا كانت طلبات التسليم خاصة بجرائم مختلفة فتكون الاولوية للدولة التي طلبت التسليم قبل غيرها.

محاكمة المطلوب

14
لا يحاكم الشخص في الدولة طالبة التسليم الا عن الجريمة التي قدم طلب تسليمه من اجلها والافعال المرتبطة بها والجرائم التي ارتكبها بعد تسليمه ، على انه اذا كان قد اتيحت له وسائل الخروج من ارض الدولة المسلم اليها ولم يستفد منها خلال ثلاثين يوما فانه تصح محاكمته عن الجرائم الاخرى.

تسهيل مرور المجرمين المسلمين

15
تتعهد الدول المرتبطة بهذه الاتفاقية بان تسهل مرور المجرمين المسلمين عبر اراضيها وان تقوم بحراستهم وذلك بمجرد تقديم صورة من قرار التسليم.

نفقات التسليم

16
تدفع الدولة طالبة التسليم جميع النفقات التي استلزمها تنفيذ طلب التسليم وتدفع ايضا جميع نفقات عودة الشخص المسلم الى المكان الذي كان فيه وقت تسليمه اذا ثبتت عدم مسؤوليته او براءته.

تنفيذ الاحكام

17
يجوز تنفيذ الاحكام القاضية بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية كالحبس او السجن او الاشغال الشاقة في الدولة الموجود بها المحكوم عليه بناء على طلب الدولة التي اصدرت الحكم على انه يشترط لذلك موافقة الدولة المطلوب منها التنفيذ وتتحمل الدولة طالبة التنفيذ جميع النفقات التي يستلزمها تنفيذ الحكم.

تعارض هذه الاتفاقية مع الاتفاقية الثنائية

18
اذا تعارضت احكام هذه الاتفاقية مع احكام احدى الاتفاقيات الثنائية المرتبطة بها دولتان من الدول المتعاقدة تطبق هاتان الدولتان الاحكام الاكثر تيسير لتسليم المجرم.

المصادقة

19
يصدق على هذه الاتفاقية من الدول الموقعة عليها طبقا لنظمها الدستورية في اقرب وقت ممكن وتودع وثائق التصديق لدى الامانة العامة لجامعة الدول العربية التي تعد محضرا بايداع وثيقة تصديق كل دولة وتبلغه الدول المتعاقدة الاخرى.

اعلان الانضمام

20
يجوز لدول الجامعة غير الموقعة على هذه الاتفاقية ان تنضم اليها باعلان يرسل منها الى الامين العام لجامعة الدول العربية الذي يبلغ انضمامها الى الدول الاخرى المرتبطة بها.

بدء العمل

21
يعمل بهذه الاتفاقية بعد شهر من ايداع وثائق تصديق ثلاث من الدول الموقعة عليها وتسري في شان كل من الدول الاخرى بعد شهر من تاريخ ايداع وثيقة تصديقها او اتمامها.

الانسحاب

22
لكل دولة مرتبطة بهذه الاتفاقية ان تنسحب منها وذلك باعلان ترسله الى الامين العام لجامعة الدول العربية ويعتبر الانسحاب واقعا بعد مضي ستة اشهر من تاريخ ارسال الاعلان به على ان تبقى هذه الاتفاقية سارية في شان طلبات التسليم وطلبات تنفيذ الاحكام القاضية بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية التي قدمت قبل نهاية المدة المذكورة. 1968/1/8.

[/align]*

----------


## 3emad

االسلام عليكم  الاستاد الكريم.
اسمح لي في السؤال

هل قضايا الشيكات بدون رصيد تدخل في اتفاقيه تسليم المتهمين في اتفاقية الدول العربية؟

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* اذا توافرت الشروط لتسليم المجرمين وهي أن يكون هناك حكم قضائي صدر من جهة مختصة‏,‏ وان الفعل معاقب عليه في قوانين الدولتين‏,‏ وأنه يكون نص علي التجريم يجيزه قانون الدولة المطلوب منها التسليم‏,‏ وألا يكون هناك تعارض مع النظام العام‏,‏ وألا يكون المتهم منتميا إلي الدولة المطلوب منها التسليم‏(‏ أي يحمل جنسية الدولة‏)‏ وألا تكون جريمته مرتبطة بالجرائم السياسية‏,‏ فهناك قوانين تمنع تسليم المجرمين في الجرائم السياسية‏,‏ وأيضا ألا تكون الجريمة سقطت لمضي المدة أولعدم اهميتها‏,‏ وللأسف توجد بعض القوانين لاتعتبر أن إصدار شيك بدون رصيد جريمة‏..‏ فاذا كان التسليم في اطار معاهدة دولية فلابد توافر الشروط المنصوص عليها في الاتفاقية*

----------

